# 3 weeks sativa



## gladmar101 (Sep 16, 2014)

My 3 week sativa. Comment me if it is health or not. 
Jah rastafari. Respect thanks. 

View attachment 20140917_001558.jpg


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks a wee bit hungry but that could be the lighting. Other than that it loos healthy.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 16, 2014)

def looks like it needs some nitrogen to me....   what kinda soil you got that in??? looks pretty gravel-y??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

I also am wondering what (exactly) you are planted in?  The soil doesn't look quite right--a little chunky without anything like perlite to aid drainage.  Also looks hungry like Hamster mentioned--so what (exactly again) are you feeding it?  and how much?


----------



## Shaun485 (Jul 26, 2015)

That's really nice..


----------

